# Cat hates new kitten



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and am in desperate need of some advice. My name is Steve and two years ago I adopted two kitten sisters, Ebony (black long hair) and Willow (dark tortie short hair) from Cats in Crisis. They were both beautiful and lovely natured and were always playing together. Unfortuately Willow died in March this year from being attacked by two greyhounds in a passage way that runs along the back of our garden. She did survive the attack but four days later died at home. Ebony witnessed the attack as she was sat on the neighbours back fence and didn't go out for a week after Willow had died, just wasn't interested. Also when Willow came home for that last day Ebony wanted nothing to do with her.

Eventually she returned to normal and even adopted some of Willows little habits and became more vocal. She still looked lonely though and I thought about getting her a playmate. So I adopted a new kitten, Amber, who is at present 10 weeks old.

I unfortuately made the mistake of introducing Ebony to Amber on the first day. Ebony went berserk and hid in the kitchen. I then did some research on the internet and found out I should have let Ebony get used to the new arrivals smell first. This I did for a week when Ebony went out I let the kitten roam and when Ebony came back in I would put Amber in the bathroom with all her needs.

Well after a week of doing this Ebony was still hissing in certain places where Amber had been. I put Amber in a carry case and tried to introduce her again. Ebony just sits in the hall window staring at Amber growling and hissing, or goes and hides away. I give Ebony lots of fuss, trying to reassure her but she doesn't seem to want any of it. She won't even go upto the kitten and sniff her. I feel she is not even giving her a chance. I tried putting Ebony in the carry case and she turned on me. I am at my wits end as I just don't know what to do. As soon as the kitten is out of sight she turns back to normal. Any help really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

no experience, but didnt want to read & run
cheak other threads in this section until someone more experianced comes along!

feliway diffusers are good - take up to a week to kick in fully - pheremone that is calming - about £20 on ebay

stroke each with a seperate blanket then after a couple of days switch blankets so they are getting the others ones smell on them

and this link might be worth a look

Living Together - Introducing a New Cat


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Steve.
If you know anybody that has a cat/dog crate/cage then that might help.
You can buy them from pets at home.
Pop the kitten in there along with litter tray, water.food and bed and put in the same room. That way Ebony cannot touch the kitten but will gradually get use to the idea that kitty is not going anywhere.
Also the feliway plug in is a great idea.
I did this but i was lucky i only needed it for one day. 
If only you lived near me you could borrow mine.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I have ordered a feliway diffuser and spray and will give that a try. I will try the cage idea if the feliway doesn't work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

how is she when its just the 2 of you?
any progress?


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

When it's just me and Ebony she is the lovable cat she always has been.

Tried introducing Amber again today by putting Amber in her cat carrier and letting Ebony in the same room as her and as soon as she sees her she just backs into a corner growling and spitting or she goes and hides somewhere out of sight. She hasn't been anywhere near Amber yet and I daren't let Amber move towards Ebony incase Ebony goes for her.

When I put Amber back in the bathroom Ebony stays hidden for a little while or goes out. After about 30-60 minutes she's back to normal again.

One minute I think she is getting used to the idea and then she seems to start again.

Hope this feliway helps when it arrives. Just want them to get along.


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I use a feliway diffuser with my cat who was stray and I know when it's running out as she starts getting anoid with us and growling at us. When the spray is topped up she is as placid as anything!!!!! Good luck


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing everything right Steve. It's just going to take a long time, you have to go at Ebony's pace, and at best you may still only have Ebony tolerate the new kitten rather than them being best of friends.

You ideally don't want to move onto the next stage of introductions if Ebony is reacting. So if Ebony is still reacting to kitten's smell then you need to stick at this stage until Ebony accepts it. So back to stage one of time-sharing the different rooms, swapping bedding, wiping each cat other with cloths etc. When Ebony isn't reacting to that, then start to bring kitten into the room in a cat carrier, or crate - allowing Ebony to approach in her own time - just for a few mins (prob max 10) a day until Ebony accepts the kitten in the carrier/crate. Then when they're sniffing noses etc without Ebony reacting you can try them both in the same room, probably feeding each cat a couple of metres apart first of all...

If you try and rush it you'll probably never get there, but if you have the time and patience to take it slowly you hopefully will...Remember that cats are not naturally sociable creatures - usually they only live in family groups which is why your sisters got on so well, or occasionally you get the hussy cat who loves everyone


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

I Just feel so sorry for Amber who is stuck in the bathroom from about 6pm, when Ebony comes in, till 7am next morning. She has all her needs and radio to keep her company and I keep popping in every hour, upto midnight, and play with her for a bit but just hate the thought of her being cooped up all that time. Will she be alright? I think she is getting used to it as she doesn't cry.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Suggest when you are bringing them together you sprinkle some baby talc into each of their coats - especially around the bum. Rub it in and make sure you brush it all out. The theory is they will both smell the same so hopefully make the introduction a little easier.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

SLI said:


> I Just feel so sorry for Amber who is stuck in the bathroom from about 6pm, when Ebony comes in, till 7am next morning. She has all her needs and radio to keep her company and I keep popping in every hour, upto midnight, and play with her for a bit but just hate the thought of her being cooped up all that time. Will she be alright? I think she is getting used to it as she doesn't cry.


Does Ebony approach the bathroom door when Amber is in there? If so then I would suggest a double ended toy under the door, let them get a tactile feel for each other with that barrier in between. A long bit of string with newspaper tied to each end is ideal.

Only bring them together for meal times initially, let Ebony get really hungry and then feed them in seperate bowls on opposite sides of the kitchen, over the course of a week bring the bowls closer together.

Once meal time is over, seperate them immediately at first, but gradually let them spend a few minutes in the same room after meals once you feel comfortable doing so.

As for Feliway, we've not used them, but our friend uses the plugins. They work great, but once your cats get used to being assisted to be passive it can be hard getting them to behave consistently without them.

Heres a link to the thread about my latest kitten introduction


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a difficult question to answer. Ebony goes out at 7 in the morning, coming in for food occasionally, and doesn't come in for good until about 6 in the evening. While Ebony is out, Amber is allowed to roam the rest of the house apart from the kitchen as that is where Ebonys food and tray is.

Amber then goes in the bathroom at 6 and Ebony is allowed free roam. Most of the time she lays in the hall window or goes to sleep in her bed in the living room. I have seen her after 10 go upstairs but if I try to see what she is up to she hears me coming and comes back downstairs. So I don't know if she is sniffing under the bathroom door or not, I have not heard any hissing though.

Sometimes when Ebony comes in for a bite to eat, Amber is on the other side of the door in the hall, and she hears Amber and does venture nearer the door and I would say at the moment it's 50/50, sometimes she hisses and sometimes she just turns away and wants to go back out.

I was wondering whether I should keep Ebony in for a few days and do the room sharing more often.

I have made a toy to go under the bathroom door but Ebony has never really been a very playful cat so getting her to come upstairs and start tug of war might be difficult but I will give it a go.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello,

I have a seven year old cat, and have been waiting for the last couple of years for a kitten to become available as she is very playful and used to living with other cats when I lived with my parents so I thought she would like a playmate. I got a kitten about 6 weeks ago, and at first I kept them seperate, mixed the smells and tried to intorduce them. Well I was horrifed that my older cat (Mitzy) hated the new arrival (Zooey) and hissed at her straight away and stalked off. I tried various introduction methods, but mitzy would just go wild and yowl at me, or hiss at the kitten, depending on what I tried. Like your cat she was very loving with me, but hated being near the kitten. Well I decided after about a week that I couldn't keep this poor kitten cooped up much longer, I was getting up early to play with her in the morning before work, skipping the gym to play with her in the evenings, and still wanting to give plenty of attention to Mitzy so she wouldn't feel jealous.

So I just let the kitten out, at first she was allowed everywhere except for one room, which was a sanctuary for mitzy, a place she could retreat and be alone and relax! Now they are both allowed the run of the house, except for at night when the kitten is in one room and mitzy is in with us.

This works well, whilst mitzy still avoids the kitten and will give her a smack or a hiss if the kitten pounces on her tail(!), there are getting on very well, and I hope that when the kitten calms down they will become friends as I had orginally hoped, or at least not mortal enemies. I think once she realised Zooey was here to stay, she stopped hissing at her constantly.

I am posting this because I don't think the odd hiss and hit is that bad, they have to learn how to get on. As long as Mitzy isn't beating Zooey up with teeth and claws, I don't mind them running around the house a bit, I hope they are playing!

I would try letting the new cat have the run of the house, and they both need one room they know they can retreat too. Try getting them on regular mealtimes so they can eat together, apparently then they think they are in a 'pack'. You can start with the dishes further apart, then move them together. Mitzy did refuse this at first, so I fed them seperately for about a month, but now they eat together quite happily.

I hope this helps - just remember - if they are not really beating each other up, fur flying and so on, then it is going well, it may take 6 months before they actually like each other!


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Feliway has arrived but don't want to use it yet. Would like the cats to get on naturally if possible.

Tried putting a couple of toys on a string under the kitchen door with Amber in the hall and Ebony in the kitchen. Ebony sniffed at the toy when Amber tugged and then Ebony decided to hiss three times and walked away wanting to go out again.

I have seen Ebony, in the evening, sniffing around where Amber has been in the daytime and she hasn't hissed once these past couple of days. It's when she sees movement under the door that she sometimes hisses, but it's not always.

Things are looking a bit better.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I think I spoke too soon. Ebony has been turning on me today quite a bit. She won't come when I call her, everytime I go near her she cowers, if I stroke her she starts to growl and hiss.

The Feliway diffuser has been switched on now hoping that it will calm her down.

All she wants to do is go out but now she is ignoring me I worry that she won't come back.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Feliway takes a while to kick in (I think it says up to a week?? was about 3 days for us) so don't give up on it, stick with it!


----------



## amyrj16 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey, I just wanted to say I intially had this problem when I introduced my Miley who is just over a year old to 2 new boy kittens, Alife and Jasper. When I would get them in the same room, Miley would hiss and spit at them, was quite scary actually ... but now (3 months on) She tolerates one and is good friends with the other. No more hissing and spitting  It took a pretty long time for them to get along though. For a long time I thought I was going to have to find a new home for my boys. But stick it out, it will happen when your cat is ready for it to. I didnt use feliway or anything, just some time and patience


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

No I defo won't give up on my babes.

The feliway diffuser has only been running for about 4 days. I'm going to try and introduce them again after it has been on for a week. Ebony is still spitting under the door when she hears Amber.

I'm a bit vague on how I should introduce them. Some say to put Amber (the kitten) in a pet carrier and let Ebony investigate her but if I do that Amber would be in there for hours as Ebony won't go near her. Others say to just let them both roam the same room together under supervision. This would be better but how often should I do it?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would go with a separation with no physical contact (nor possibility of contact) til you have no hissing or growling on sight. Kitten in one large room/cat elsewhere. Doop open a crack and feed near the crack on the door so they associate each other with food. The more these negative physical interactions carry on, the more they will associate the negativity with each other.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Attempted another introduction last night, went a bit better but there was still hissing and growling.

I let Ebony in the hallway, where the feliway is plugged in, let her relax for half hour and then I bought Amber down in the carry case. I placed it upon the floor, about 7 ft away, facing away from her. Which then grabbed her interest but she would still not get out of the window. After a few minutes I turned the case around to the side so Ebony could see her but not fully. The hissing and growling then started but quite softly, better than before. After another few minutes I turned the case to face her. Ebony still growled with the occasional hiss. I gave her lots of attention and ignored Amber. Ebony also did keep losing interest and turning to look out the window for a few seconds and then looked back to Amber and growled again. Will try again tonight.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I really dont think those carrier introductions are a good idea. They dont seem to be working and you are 'forcing' it by taking a cat and plonking it with your other cat, without one being able to escape and feeling trapped whilst another cat hisses and growls at it...

They need to be able to do it at their own pace, on either side. It can take months.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

I have only tried the carrier idea a couple of times, only just started to try again yesterday as was letting Ebony get used to her scent and to let the feliway kick in.

Ebony hasn't been reacting to Ambers bed or towel that she sometimes sleeps on so I thought it was time to move on to the next stage. I had read on other sites and a number of people on here have suggested cat crates or carriers so thought I was doing right.

Some people have even suggested just letting the cat and kitten out in the same room and letting them sort it out themselves. I would prefer not to do that though as Ebony is quite a big girl and could easily do the kitten damage at least in the carrier she is safe if Ebony did decide to go nuts. 

At the end of day it's all guesswork really as all cats are different, it's all trial and error.

I have read somewhere it can take up to six months so it is early days yet so will keep trying all sorts of ideas, however strange.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i've read that too, sounds sensible. ebony will sleep on newbies blanket? thats progress at least.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

A quick update. Ebony is spitting and growling a lot less. She usually hisses twice and then turns her attention to the window or she closes her eyes but obviously is listening. The odd growl now and then probably to say times up get her out of here. I think we're on the right track.


----------



## SLI (Jul 17, 2011)

Another update. Amber has been to the vets today for her first lot of jabs and she has been given a clean bill of health. Asked the vet if he had any thoughts on the Ebony situation and he says I am doing everything right, so that was reassuring.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear to hear you girls have not been getting along.
I went through a similiar thing back in march with my 2 girls. Found feliway to be great, it wont hide their feelings for each other in a cat pheromone haze..it will just calm them whilst they are getting to know each other.

It really is a waiting game with how long it will take for them hopefully to bond..but patience and not getting to stressed about the situation will be key.
I spent the first week in floods of tears 

It sounds like you are having some positive signs...try and do lots of scent swapping, with your hands,blankets,bedding etc.

I found short supervised visits help as well. They fought like mad to begin and it was hard to watch, even had a friend from rspca come around and observe 
them scrapping to make sure it wasnt getting out of hand.

With my two..it was just the older kitten needing to establish the pecking order. After a couple of weeks the grooming of each other began and it was the most gorgeous sight ever !!!

Keep up the good work 

Kelly xx


----------

